# Mushroom Identification Help



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I found a few 'shrooms tonight, but couldn't positively identify them. Was hoping somebody here could point me to a good website with some pics and descriptions of edible wild mushrooms found in the state. Thanks.

Al


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Did you happen to take any pics?


Also be warned Pics for ID purposes is risky at best.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.bluewillowpages.com/mushroomexpert/morels/index.html


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

www.mushroomhole.com 
www.mushroomexpert.com


----------

